# Graveyard cupcakes



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Just thought I would post a photo of the cupcakes I made.
They were so good. 
Mmm...








*drool**


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cute.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

looks good, thats alot of little fussy work too. Maybe a favorite recipe thread might be inorder.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahaha those are awesome... how did you make the graves??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Those indeed look very yummy!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah a how to halloween recipe section would be really good! We need one for sure, its very halloween related!
I made the tombs with graham crackers covered with icing 
Candy worms and candy pumpkins on chocolate icing with green candy sprinkles for grass! *


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If we don't do one here, I would love to put one up on my site.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I doubt Z-F would go for it, but you may have a unique section if you did FE. :-D


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't see why there couldn't be a favorite recipe thread here in the Halloween discussion forum. Feel free to start one!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Cheetahclub67, SWEET&#8230; pun intended! They are kinda a smaller version of the graveyard cakes we did in 2005. I also love the soda bottles labels&#8230;SWEET&#8230; pun intended&#8230;wait I did that already&#8230;sorry!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sveet cakes! I was just thinking as I sat here having a Pepperidge Farm Milano cookie, ... one could use those for tombstones as well as Ladyfingers couldn't one? :devil: I think starting a recipe thread is a Vonderful idea!!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I made a Recipe thread! Go post!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those both look great! Love the soda bottles too.


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

Those are so cute!
Last week I bought a new rat cookie cutter and made rat cookies. I didn't take pictures though. 

If you're ever looking for unusual halloween cookie and cake ideas, take a look in the photo galleries at cakecentral.com


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Vlad loves cupcakes, lol. Great work, very creative.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill send ya some in the mail...might have an extra one lying around here somewhere.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok first post didnt go thru so here goes agian
Nice lookin gcupcakes and graveyard guys..
those are fun to decorate


----------

